# American Golf Show - Events City , Manchester



## Junior (Feb 28, 2016)

Just home from this show and thought I'd write a quick review as I know AG are spoken about on here quite a bit.....both in a good light and a bad one. 

I got there at about 10 am and it seemed quite busy already, but there was only a short 2 minute line to get in.

There was stacks to do ....... I headed straight over to the driving range and waited about 10 minutes to be seen by the Titleist fitters.  I had a go with a few irons (CB's, AP2's and the 716T) was fitted for AP2's. I then went and tried the Pings and got fitted for 'I' irons and also a driver.  I had to wait about 25 minutes for ping as they were taking quite a bit of time with each customer and were very thorough.  Shorter waits (5/10 minutes) at the Cobra , Benross and Wilson stands and that was me done trying clubs.  The new Wilson forged V4 irons were really nice as were the Cobra King pro forged CB's.....but they were not the friendliest if you didn't button them.  I didn't try the Yonex, TM, Callaway and Nikes as I was a bit bored hitting balls and was hungry.  I was probably hitting balls for 25 minutes in each, they had trackmans and all different varieties of shafts etc. I was impressed that the guys doing the fittings were representatives from the brands.  It would have been easy for AG to just set up and have their own staff doing it but it wasn't the case.  At no time was I put under pressure to buy anything.

Watched a bit of the trick show and then went to the area where all the pro's were.  I had a bunker lesson , Swing check, and short game lesson (in different areas) and didn't have to wait long at each station.  The fashion show was ok, but I fancied trying the putting analysis area, however, the ques were quite short on the longest drive and nearest the pin comps , so I had a crack at those and then headed home.  

If if I was being critical, I was dissapointed Mizuno didn't have a stand and also that Cleveland/Srixon were only doing wedge fittings as AG are not an authorised iron stockist.  The waiting was frustrating at times but in fairness to AG, I don't see another way of doing it and you could check out the gear whilst you were in line.  

I should also also mention that there was stacks and stacks to do for kids, both golf and non-golf related (bouncy castles, radio control car track etc etc).

In short, it was a superb event and I enjoyed every minute.  It also cost me the grand sum of a bacon roll and cup of coffee !!


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 28, 2016)

Did any clubs that you tried stand out from the crowd mate?


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2016)

Junior said:



			Just home from this show and thought I'd write a quick review as I know AG are spoken about on here quite a bit.....both in a good light and a bad one. 

I got there at about 10 am and it seemed quite busy already, but there was only a short 2 minute line to get in.

There was stacks to do ....... I headed straight over to the driving range and waited about 10 minutes to be seen by the Titleist fitters.  I had a go with a few irons (CB's, AP2's and the 716T) was fitted for AP2's. I then went and tried the Pings and got fitted for 'I' irons and also a driver.  I had to wait about 25 minutes for ping as they were taking quite a bit of time with each customer and were very thorough.  Shorter waits (5/10 minutes) at the Cobra , Benross and Wilson stands and that was me done trying clubs.  The new Wilson forged V4 irons were really nice as were the Cobra King pro forged CB's.....but they were not the friendliest if you didn't button them.  I didn't try the Yonex, TM, Callaway and Nikes as I was a bit bored hitting balls and was hungry.  I was probably hitting balls for 25 minutes in each, they had trackmans and all different varieties of shafts etc. I was impressed that the guys doing the fittings were representatives from the brands.  It would have been easy for AG to just set up and have their own staff doing it but it wasn't the case.  At no time was I put under pressure to buy anything.

Watched a bit of the trick show and then went to the area where all the pro's were.  I had a bunker lesson , Swing check, and short game lesson (in different areas) and didn't have to wait long at each station.  The fashion show was ok, but I fancied trying the putting analysis area, however, the ques were quite short on the longest drive and nearest the pin comps , so I had a crack at those and then headed home.  

If if I was being critical, I was dissapointed Mizuno didn't have a stand and also that Cleveland/Srixon were only doing wedge fittings as AG are not an authorised iron stockist.  The waiting was frustrating at times but in fairness to AG, I don't see another way of doing it and you could check out the gear whilst you were in line.  

I should also also mention that there was stacks and stacks to do for kids, both golf and non-golf related (bouncy castles, radio control car track etc etc).

In short, it was a superb event and I enjoyed every minute.  It also cost me the grand sum of a bacon roll and cup of coffee !!
		
Click to expand...

Good review Andy, hope they do something in the Midlands, it always seems to be in the North & South only but there's loads of us in the middle &#127948;


----------



## Junior (Feb 28, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Did any clubs that you tried stand out from the crowd mate?
		
Click to expand...

The King Cobra CB's looked the best and felt lovely, but just too penal.  Imo, the Ping I's were superb, marginally ahead of 716 AP2's and the Wilson V4's.  I wanted to hit the Titleist CB's the best....the good ones felt great, but like the Cobra's, they were not as forgiving as the AP2's.  Although, the Titleist guy told me that that on test, this years CB's are as forgiving as last years 714 AP2's .  Two really interesting points (well for me anyway) 1) the pings were 1 inch longer and 3 degrees upright, and the ap2's were half an inch longer and standard lie, and 2)  I got no real benefit from the Ping crossover and Titleist 716T, and had better results with a standard 4i. 

Driver wise, I hadn't planned on hitting any as I love my 915, but I literally couldn't miss with the Ping G......I had to put it down quick   I fancied having a go with an M2 and am kicking myself a bit for not going back.


----------



## Junior (Feb 28, 2016)

Fish said:



			Good review Andy, hope they do something in the Midlands, it always seems to be in the North & South only but there's loads of us in the middle &#62412;
		
Click to expand...

Id have thought they might do something somewhere around the country as it seemed really really popular and the fitters I was speaking too said it had been crazy busy.  Bottom line though is, how they actually make cash out of it ? The shop there was a decent size but didn't really have any 'offers'  and like I say, there was no real pressure to buy....which is a good thing. 

  I left after having a top day and with a great feeling towards AG.  Oh, and another big plus point was that I saw one booth for golf holidays ..... the rest were clothing (GG, Ping, Nike etc), bushnell, motocaddy etc.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 28, 2016)

Junior said:



			The King Cobra CB's looked the best and felt lovely, but just too penal.  Imo, the Ping I's were superb, marginally ahead of 716 AP2's and the Wilson V4's.  I wanted to hit the Titleist CB's the best....the good ones felt great, but like the Cobra's, they were not as forgiving as the AP2's.  Although, the Titleist guy told me that that on test, this years CB's are as forgiving as last years 714 AP2's .  Two really interesting points (well for me anyway) 1) the pings were 1 inch longer and 3 degrees upright, and the ap2's were half an inch longer and standard lie, and 2)  I got no real benefit from the Ping crossover and Titleist 716T, and had better results with a standard 4i. 

Driver wise, I hadn't planned on hitting any as I love my 915, but I literally couldn't miss with the Ping G......I had to put it down quick   I fancied having a go with an M2 and am kicking myself a bit for not going back.
		
Click to expand...


Sounds like a good job you got out of there when you did 

Your steady Eddie with your 915 though, if it ain't broke don't try and fix it.

I tried the Ping i irons at the local range a while back.. They felt good, great distance albeit with an excessive high ball flight. Stock CFS shafts etc.
That particular shade of blue on the back put me right off though:angry:


----------



## Junior (Feb 28, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Sounds like a good job you got out of there when you did 

Your steady Eddie with your 915 though, if it ain't broke don't try and fix it.

I tried the Ping i irons at the local range a while back.. They felt good, great distance albeit with an excessive high ball flight. Stock CFS shafts etc.
That particular shade of blue on the back put me right off though:angry:
		
Click to expand...

You hit the nail on the head re the Pings, they did spin a lot more than the AP2's with the CFS shaft.  Felt easier to launch and he managed to get the spin down by using a heavier shaft.


----------



## Jates12 (Mar 2, 2016)

Really wish i hadnt drank too much on friday night to make me not able to see or want to get out of bed on saturday for this. Sounds exactly what i was looking for


----------

